# Problem with my Ridgid scroll saw.



## Sam777 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi.
This is my first post (after profile intoduction).
I bought a used ridgid scroll saw. I cut a few test pieces and it worked fine. I figured out how to adjust the tension.
I changed blades (what a pain in the neck) just to see which blade works best. Then the tension knob kept coming loose. I think i am missing some kind of a locking gaget to keep the tension knob from coming loose. I tried to open the saw to see what is wrong but that is another issue. I'm trying to attach a photo of the tension knob but havent figured out how to attach yet.
The model is SS1650.
thanks for the help


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

Used saw…..do you have the manual? I looked it up, hoping it might be similar to the Delta I once had, but it isn't. Here's a link to the manual. Hopefully, someone here at LJ owns one. (The Delta has a quick-release, in addition to tensioning knob, etc. (Rigid doesn't look so user friendly, bummer)


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Sam. I have a similar saw (central machinery) it looks like it was built in the same factory. I think that you might have the same problem that I had with mine.

The screw for the tension was stripped out. I ordered a ryobi scroll saw replacement tension screw (exact size to mine and yours I believe) from ereplacementparts.com. If you open the screws on the side of the saw and get to the back of it you may see the same thing I did.

Now I have to remind myself not to over tension it.

Hope this helps


----------



## Sam777 (Nov 3, 2015)

ForestGrl,
Thanks for the quick reply. I downloaded a partial manual (3 pages). that is all I found and it is only about an explode view assembly, no trouble shouting….
Kaleb,
Thank you for your reply. The side screws are so over-tighted that I was afraid to crack the casting. I removed them all but the bottom one which is so burried between the upper and the lower casting. I will have to remove the bottom casting 1st to access that last screw. For now, I'm leaving it alone. I did a little practice today and was watching if the tension knob moves. I thing I had it too loose yesterday. I will continue to practice this one but I am hoping to step up to an Excalibur 16. ( I have been reading Sheila's old blogs on this forum (#313, 314, 315…..) which impressed the heck out of me and decided that the next saw would be the Excalibur 16. I will have to read more recent blogs but "so much to read, so little time" 
I am still trying to find my way around the forum.
Thank you both again for the prompt reply 
Sam


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> ForestGrl,
> Thanks for the quick reply. I downloaded a partial manual (3 pages). that is all I found and it is only about an explode view assembly, no trouble shouting….
> [Snip]
> - Sam777


So you followed the link I provided, right? That's 28 pages, good night-time reading, LOL. Wish Delta still made the SS250. It was an affordable saw that, equipped with Flying Dutchman blades, could do some decent work-I made quite a few Christmas ornaments with it during my scroll saw phase. There's one on eBay now, missing the upper blade clamp, don't know if the parts are easy to come by.


----------



## Sam777 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi again,
Sorry for the disconnect.
I got a little used EX16 for a great price.
Now waiting for better blades FD to arrive so I can really start scrolling.
I will be asking more questions.
Thanks for the help
Sam


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Sorry for the disconnect.
> I got a little used EX16 for a great price.


Oh my… I guess that is one way to fix the tension problem!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> Hi again,
> Sorry for the disconnect.
> I got a little used EX16 for a great price.
> Now waiting for better blades FD to arrive so I can really start scrolling.
> ...


You will love the Flying Dutchman blades!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Try this trick to keep the tension knob from moving. Put a lock washer beneath the tension knob. You may have to bend the lock washer open a tad more to get more grip on the knob if there is still a problem. Also, putting a stiff spring beneath the knob works too.

Planeman


----------

